# Sammelthreads/Lesertests im Forum Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher



## PCGH_Stephan (7. April 2009)

Damit das PCGH-Extreme-Forum weiterhin übersichtlich bleibt, sind Sammelthreads zu Mainboards ab sofort in einem eigenen Bereich zu finden, der momentan fünf Unterforen umfasst:

*• Sammelthreads Sockel-775-Mainboards*
*• Sammelthreads Sockel-1156-Mainboards*
*• Sammelthreads Sockel-1366-Mainboards
• Sammelthreads Sockel-AM2(+)-Mainboards
• Sammelthreads Sockel-AM3-Mainboards*

Hier findet ihr übersichtlich nach Sockeln geordnet Informationen zu bestimmten Mainboards und könnt selbst Sammelthreads erstellen und pflegen.

     Zusätzlich gibt es einen seperaten Bereich für Mainboard-Tests, die von Lesern stammen:
*• Lesertests Mainboards*

*Wichtig:* Gewöhnliche Fragen zu Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher sind weiterhin im *gleichnamigen Hauptforum* zu stellen, Overclocking-Themen sind wie gewohnt im Bereich *Overclocking: Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher* am besten aufgehoben. Die neuen Unterforen sind ausschließlich für Sammelthreads und Tests vorgesehen.


----------

